# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные, невероятные и самые обычные сны.

## multiarc

Интересно было бы узнать какие сны людям сняться. Если они конечно помнят то что им снилось. Кошмары, леденящие кровь, странные и непонятные образы, и самые обычные сны -- всё приветствуется. Пишите .

Кто серьёзно заинтересован вопросом снов и не только, советую литературу: 
Александр Моисеевич Вейн "Сон -- тайны и парадоксы" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Зигмунд Фрейд "Толкование сновидений" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Так же советую к прочтению работы Карла Густава Юнга и Альфреда Адлера.

----------


## Irina

Мне снятся разные сны - от очень приятных до ужасных. Пару раз снились вещие сны.
Стараюсь не зацикливаться на том что снилось. Когда сон приятный - это хорошее настроение, а когда наоборот - выбрасываю из головы.

----------


## vova230

Самый классный был тот сон, которым я самостоятельно управлял. А так все обычно как взгляд со стороны.

----------


## multiarc

Ложусь спать. В голове гудит, непонятные мысли и трудно думать. Только я прилёг началось... гул в голове стал сильнее и сильнее стал переходить в потрескивания, такие отчётливые и сильные, как если бы прямо в голову ударила молния, с частотой около 10 раз в секунду, иногда чаще иногда реже. Не могу шевелиться, ощущения обостряются ещё сильнее... Кто-то или что-то начинает давить на голову, ощущение, что сейчас она просто взорвёться, звуки атакуют с невыносимой силой... я не могу их вытерпить или просто отвернуться от них они изнутри. И вот мне удаётся немного пошевелиться и тут я просыпаюсь. 

Тихо. Та же обстановка, удаётся повернуть глазами направо, на столе вижу телефон, звуки начинают возвращаться, и вот всё сильнее и сильнее... те же звуки, всё тоже... я понимаю что надо изменить что-то, пытаюсь шевелиться, ничего не выходит, затем удаётся. Я перекладываю телефон немного вправо, когда удаётся дотянуться до него рукой. Звуки невыносимы, невозможно ничего сделать, охватывает ужас, что это не закончиться, ведь просыпаюсь я второй раз... Просыпаюсь. 

Оглядываюсь по сторонам, вижу на столе телефон на том же месте как буд-то я его не перекладывал. Думаю что всё хорошо, тут начинают возвращаться звуки, оглушающие своими ударами как молнии. Появляется фоновый гул, который своей вибрацией, кажется, разорвёт меня на куски. Едва удаётся подняться, беру в руку телефон, падаю вместе с ним, пытаюсь кричать, пошевелиться не могу. Кричать не выходит, не могу издать ни звука, даже рта открыть. Затем получается крикнуть, после этого не остаётся сил, а удары всё усиливаются. Просыпаюсь. 

Телефон на месте, подымаюсь, беру в руки. Серия продолжается. Как только я это понимаю сильный удар меня оглушает, я валяюсь распластавшись на ковре. Но мне удаётся через несколько секунд подняться, я пытаюсь идти, гул и треск усиливаются очень быстро, я успеваю дойти до выхода из комнаты передо мной появляется сначала табуретка преграждая мне путь, только я хочу её убрать, на ней появляется чёрный пакет. Пакет весьма неопределённой формы, т.е. понять во внешнему виду что внутри нельзя. Я понимаю что там что-то ужасное, но всё равно беру его в руки начинаю ощупывать снаружи, он тёплый там что-то судорожно шевелиться, и тут я понимаю это оторванная конечность может быть рука, только только оторваная... она ещё тёплая и остаточные импульсы шевелят её. Чувствую внутри тёплую жидкость, понимаю что это кровь. Бросаю пакет, он не успевает долететь до пола или табуретки, я просыпаюсь. 

Тихо. Телефон на месте, я подымаюсь, беру его, иду к выходу из комнаты, нет почти бегу, опять возвращаеться, несколько сильных ударов меня уже не сбиваюсь с ног, иду дальше, треск усиливается но я не обращаю внимания на него. Подходя к выходу сомневаюсь, затем неожиданно появляется друг, который должен в это время находиться на кухне. Оттуда вижу свет (с кухни). Понимаю что он не совсем реален, т.к. он был почти прозрачен. Но очень тускло прозрачен. Свет через него просачивался плохо. Одна его рука как бы прибита чем-то к стене и он полу-сидя висит на стене. Я пытаюсь дотронуться до него понимая что он нереален. Но останавливаюсь. Просыпаюсь. Вскакиваю с кровати, беру телефон, бегу на кухню, боюсь что сейчас всё начнёться. Почти выламываю дверь на кухню, сидят 2-ое друзей играют в карты и пьют чай. Тут наконец я понимаю что проснулся на самом деле.

----------


## Asteriks

Ужасный сон, Мультиарк.
Мой детский сон. 
Я дома, комната родителей. Я одна. Прилетает Баба Яга, с наглым видом садится на стол, покрытый белой скатертью - и закуривает. Ужас!

Не сочти мой ответ за издевательство. Это ужасный сон моего детства, я его до сих пор помню, только краски стёрлись.

----------

